
China Houston consulate: Docs burning after US told it to shut down - aspenmayer
https://www.businessinsider.com/china-houston-consulate-document-burning-us-told-quickly-close-2020-7
======
foxyv
While I'm pretty sure China is up to some seriously shady stuff with regards
to academic/corporate espionage and such. (What country isn't? Although China
seem especially good at it.) This seems kind of normal to destroy documents
before vacating an office to prevent breaches of privacy. Our office had a big
bin with a lock on it for securely shredding documents.

